# How do I use a sewer jetter?



## brownt2 (Jun 3, 2020)

I need some advice on using an electric sewer jetter in a few days. I have a landscape drain (pvc pipe) sticking out from the ground at the corner of my house where I have a downspout that runs into it. Last week, I noticed this landscape drain overflowing with water and flooding the ground. I talked with a few professional pumping companies that quoted me between 300-600 dollars to come out to run a sewer jetter into the drain. I can't afford that, so I am renting a sewer jetter myself in a few days to try to unclog the drain before the rain comes this weekend. I was wondering if I could get some advice on how to work this sewer jetter for the best results for someone who has never worked one before? Such as, do I need a special hose when connecting the machine to my outdoor faucet, or is my normal gardening hose fine? I would really appreciate some guidance, so I don't have to hire someone, and so I can get water away from my foundation.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

brownt2 said:


> I need some advice on using an electric sewer jetter in a few days. I have a landscape drain (pvc pipe) sticking out from the ground at the corner of my house where I have a downspout that runs into it. Last week, I noticed this landscape drain overflowing with water and flooding the ground. I talked with a few professional pumping companies that quoted me between 300-600 dollars to come out to run a sewer jetter into the drain. I can't afford that, so I am renting a sewer jetter myself in a few days to try to unclog the drain before the rain comes this weekend. I was wondering if I could get some advice on how to work this sewer jetter for the best results for someone who has never worked one before? Such as, do I need a special hose when connecting the machine to my outdoor faucet, or is my normal gardening hose fine? I would really appreciate some guidance, so I don't have to hire someone, and so I can get water away from my foundation.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


If it’s the black corrugated pipe, you don’t want to jet it, especially with an electric jetter! You’ll blow right through the pipe and get the hose stuck.

Best advice is to dig and replace with PVC. The black corrugated pipe is almost a one time use kinda thing. Once it fails, there’s no fix, only replace.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

By the way, you forgot to read the site rules......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

brownt2 said:


> I need some advice on using an electric sewer jetter in a few days. I have a landscape drain (pvc pipe) sticking out from the ground at the corner of my house where I have a downspout that runs into it. Last week, I noticed this landscape drain overflowing with water and flooding the ground. I talked with a few professional pumping companies that quoted me between 300-600 dollars to come out to run a sewer jetter into the drain. I can't afford that, so I am renting a sewer jetter myself in a few days to try to unclog the drain before the rain comes this weekend. I was wondering if I could get some advice on how to work this sewer jetter for the best results for someone who has never worked one before? Such as, do I need a special hose when connecting the machine to my outdoor faucet, or is my normal gardening hose fine? I would really appreciate some guidance, so I don't have to hire someone, and so I can get water away from my foundation.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 its easy to use, just crank it up to the highest pressure setting, then bend over and insert into your azz and let loose with it...
then call a professional todo the job....
you think your gona get any free info you aint...so go away...


----------

